
China’s Sneakerheads Chase 6,600% Returns Flipping Air Jordans - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-10-17/china-sneakerheads-chase-6-600-returns-flipping-air-jordans
======
ngcc_hk
And control Nike ... sport

